# arrow speed for field



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Is 245 fps reasonable for field shooting?


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

What class?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

doesnt really matter.

known distance and a max of 280fps.

there will be disagreements about having the fastest setup you can, and i can see the reasoning, but you will be far and ahead of most if you learn your equipment, know its strengths and weaknesses and learn how to turn weaknesses into strengths.

i would rather have a mid-pack fast bow that lets me shoot 2" groups at 50yds than a screamer that cant hold any tighter than 3" at 50yds.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

> Is 245 fps reasonable for field shooting?


I shoot 423g Navigators out of a 40# barebow recurve. I don't know how fast they are going (I don't really care) but I guarantee it's under 200 fps. Some how I still manage to score some points at 80 yards, even in the wind. You guys make me laugh sometimes. (smile)

Dave


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

For what it's worth I noticed a slight increase in my score when my speed went from 262 to 280. I am not saying that it was the reason but they went up a little and have stayed there. I must also say that where I live is pretty windy sometimes 20mph winds are normal 40mph winds are nothing new and happen 1 or 2 a week. 
I got the speed because I changed cams, was it the increase in speed or the cams that made the difference in the score? or both?

Rchr


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

If you are shooting one of the freestyle classes then I would say it's not a big issue (although I think a _little_ faster would be better, just my opinion).
Where you may find it helps more is in the pin classes.
Speed will also help you a little more shooting the hills....you won't have to fudge as much.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

RCL said:


> What class?


Bow Hunter Free Style

_I shoot 423g Navigators out of a 40# barebow recurve. I don't know how fast they are going (I don't really care) but I guarantee it's under 200 fps. Some how I still manage to score some points at 80 yards, even in the wind. You guys make me laugh sometimes. (smile)_

I got away from seeking max speed last year and I'm glad I did, got caught up in the race for 300fps for a while. I shoot mostly backyard and a little 3D with my hunting bow. I get about 275fps with 410 gr arrows with that set up--BowTech Old Glory @ 62 pounds. I have 2 sets of limbs for the bow I'm using for target--Mathews Ovation. With the lighter set, it seems like I can shoot all day. That's worth a lot. I'll see how it does at 55 yards and go from there. If I do go with a heavier draw weight, I'll have to either shoot my hunting arrows--CX400's or buy more arrows  Just want to make sure it's worth it. My chiropractor makes plenty of money without me adding to the pile. 

Thanks.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I wouldn't say that you need "MAX SPEED" but I would rather shoot 270fps then 240fps. Your margin of error increases with more speed....

Now that being said there is a difference between shooting a light arrow with a light point at 280 fps vs shooting a high end shaft like a Nano, ACE, X10 or McKinney II with a heavier point at 280fps. :wink:

The first arrow will be very touchy (or as some say flighty) the higher end arrow will not be....I shot McKinney II's last year at a little over 5 grains..they were some of the most forgiving shafts I have ever shot....


----------



## ahinNC (May 27, 2002)

I shoot in the 250's. Shoot the most accurate setup that you can and don't worry too much about speed. With known distance accuracy and being consistant is what scores points.


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

*speed for field*

I would bet there have more national champs shooting through out the yrs, under 250 fps than over 250, maybe 5 to 1 ?
Just to make a point of--how much better do you need to shoot ?

The biggest single thing is group, next is group after 150 shots this day.

Only when you are grouping can you understand whats happening when shooting hills and wind. Without confidence in yourself and equipment, this trip to the field range is just exersize, not learning.


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

C Doyle 88 said:


> I would bet there have more national champs shooting through out the yrs, under 250 fps than over 250, maybe 5 to 1 ?
> Just to make a point of--how much better do you need to shoot ?
> 
> This might be true but only because until recently the bows for the average guy are now easily shooting over 250. Bows have been able to shoot at high speeds for a while but not without some modifications to the average set up. Remember overdraws, arrows weighing less than 5.0 gr/in, Dacron strings. No one except for Terry Ragsdale had shot a 560 on a hunter side, now there is another guy or two to add to that list and a few others are inching forward. Back in the day when I really practiced (at least 2hrs everyday) and shot a bow that shot 240-250 tops my top score was 548-550. Now I have improved my scores to 552-556. Even though I am older and don't have the time I used to.
> ...


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a bunch of 2315's so I'll shoot them for this season -- probably more like 230 fps. These 2315's weigh 528. I put the 50-60 limbs back on and have it set at 55 pounds. I shot this afternoon at 50 yards and they fly well. After this season, if I want more speed I'll look at dropping a couple gpi. Finding a pin or aiming point for 70 and 80 will be a chore, but there's only a few shots that far.


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

Ode1891, 
I only tried it one time but I have seen others get similar results. I shot some 241? and from 50+ they seemed to drop like rocks, and if there is any breeze::embara:, for field you might try shooting something a little more slender. The 23xx work well for 3D but there are several shots at 55, 60 & 65 yds not to mention the 70 & 80.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

yep, understood. i've been trying to not buy more arrows. I have 2 dozen cx400's for hunting, so I may give them a try if i can't deal with the slower trajectory. the cx400's are .319 spine and weigh 8.9gpi. a little stiffer than I need, but the weight reduction looks good.

Thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

C Doyle 88 said:


> I would bet there have more national champs shooting through out the yrs, under 250 fps than over 250, maybe 5 to 1 ?
> Just to make a point of--how much better do you need to shoot ?
> 
> The biggest single thing is group, next is group after 150 shots this day.
> ...


Well of course there are more wins with bows shooting 250 or under....most people couldn't get over 250fps with a field setup until recently :embara:


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

*I'll SHUT UP*

Seeing as how no one seems read the post intent before correcting me, I'll explain it to those who don't understand. then I'll just shut up. I addressed the thread. Which was about shooting 245 fps field equipment, new to the field or it probably would not have been a question.

In the '80s when I won my championship, I was shooting 270fps which seams like a contradition, except for the fact that I won with scores in the mid 540s and Frank was winning PROs with scores 550 + and I beleive around 250fps.
The point was how fast does it have to go to shoot well?

With out the ability to group you'll just make faster large mistakes.

And the point to this post is, -read posts by GRIV --general info --Oxford-- when ever your in doubt, best stuff in archery training.

And I'm sure someone will argue about that, these wasted posts are cutting into my shooting, and I'd much rather shoot. 

Those who would rather argue won't have much chance to become a CHAMP.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The only one arguing or getting upset is you.....:doh:

We are sorry for speaking:embara:


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Regarding arrow velocity, there is no good way to compare results. The best scores in the old days of 200 - 220 fps resulted in top scores the same as those shot today from 556-560 and probably more than with today's high velocity bows.

Speed, in and of itself, is insignificant with regard to scores for ultimately, it is the archer who decides the final score; however, velocity has its advantage: an arrow that reaches the target more quickly, will drift less than an arrow that is slower; reduced trajectory creates a minimal advantage in elevation forgiveness. On the other hand, the factors that create higher velocity often work against accuracy and consistency, especially for less skilled archers. Modern bows, however, minimize that impact to a great degree.

First and foremost is the ability to shoot tight groups under all conditions - terrain, vegetation, climatic, etc. This requires practice to understand fully your equipment under all conditions. Only when this skill level is achieved is it reasonable to try to increase velocity. There is very little to be gained in a known distance situation between 260 fps and 280 fps, if any; however, there is an advantage between 220 fps and 280 fps.

Personally, I shoot 270+ fps at 50-54 pounds using Nano Pros depending upon where my equipment tunes out. Tom Crowe, who is a superb senior pro archer, shoots 280 fps with something around 78 pounds using 2613s - equipment most of us couldn't even shoot, let alone score in the 550s consistently. The point here is shoot what you shoot most accurately and don't worry much about the velocity!!!

I would like XQuest to talk about his field setup just for information.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks to everybody for the advice.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rsw said:


> Regarding arrow velocity, there is no good way to compare results. The best scores in the old days of 200 - 220 fps resulted in top scores the same as those shot today from 556-560 and probably more than with today's high velocity bows.
> 
> Speed, in and of itself, is insignificant with regard to scores for ultimately, it is the archer who decides the final score; however, velocity has its advantage: an arrow that reaches the target more quickly, will drift less than an arrow that is slower; reduced trajectory creates a minimal advantage in elevation forgiveness. On the other hand, the factors that create higher velocity often work against accuracy and consistency, especially for less skilled archers. Modern bows, however, minimize that impact to a great degree.
> 
> ...



Thanks RSW....always good to hear from you.

XQuest won't be responding for a while....he just went in for surgery on his shoulder. So we will have to keep the topic up top until he gets back


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*I'm hurting guys*

Surgery over but pain is here also.I can't respond right now but remind me this weekend and I'll give you a better explanation.
SPEED......I like to shoot somewhere between 260 and 275 if I can.You must remember that speed will do nothing for you if you can't hold and execute a good shot in the spot.Personally I think group tuning is more important than speed.
Got to get back in the sack,drugs are taking over.Hope this helps.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks Dean...you get some rest we have plenty of time before most of us have to really start thinking about setting up field arrows :wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I try to stay around 260 fps today... but I've shot some really good games at 200-220. It's what you know and what you do with that knowledge that scores in field... not speed 

500 fps won't make up for being dumb...:wink:


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

I shoot plenty of field with a compound and experiment all the time. I shoot several different kinds of bows at different draw weights ranging from 47# to 62# and have found no significant improvement or higher scores with more speed. I am comparing speeds from 240-300 with a multitude of mix and match bows, draw weights and arrow weights. I can use my Hoyt and not change a thing but arrows to change speed and have found nearly 100% of the time, the heavier and slower arrow groups the best. I use arrows from 250 grains to 375 grains. I am not talking about fat shafts, but shafts that have a smaller diameter like ACC, ACE, Nano, and a bit larger Gold tip hunter pros, etc. 

So far in practice and tournaments, my best scores (557 being the highest and a bunch of other scores in the 50's) have all been shot with bow speeds between 240 and 250 fps. However, I must add that the range I shoot on is basically flat ground and in the woods which helps block some of the wind, and all my testing is done with good arrow flight with all arrows.

It was very windy today and I shot a 548 with a 370 grain arrow moving 243 fps. All I can say is with all my practice and equipment changes, my scores remain higher with a slower fps. 

The real difference I see with speed is sight settings. With 300 fps, lets say a 25 yard target, I can set my sight on anywhere from 22 yards to 28 yards and still hit the dot. No way you can do that with a bow that goes 240 fps. At slower speeds, sight settings have to be nearly exact. 

Of course, your mileage may vary!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Markdenis, I believe you just set a record for blindly replying to the oldest post.... 5 years...............lol!!


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

Wasn't blindly at all! I new the post dates....the point is accuracy, slow or fast arrows, etc. still applies today. Maybe even more so now than in the past because everybody seems to be hung up on speed.


----------

